# Hi from Cambridgeshire in the UK



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome to Mo!


----------



## Morris (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome Mo. Which stains do you recomend for staining pollen?


----------



## Foundation (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Morris,
I started off with Safranine Aqueous 1% but later changed to a mixture of my own. The mix was a blue food colouring into a clear glycerine jelly I added a small amount each time until the required colouration was what I wanted and that is what I still use. Nowadays the company that i use for supplies has produced it own stained glycerine to save on expence of buying the stain and mountant separately, now its done already to use. 
I have been bored by these red or purple colours I am looking for a yellowish stain. Can you recommend any?

I am sorry that at present i can not upload any of my pollen shots for you to see. [email protected] get on to that later.

Best wishes


----------



## Morris (Oct 12, 2004)

Mo,

I will check my library of stains for a yellow. I would be interested in the name of the company that is selling the pre-mixed stain. Would you be willing to share that info?


----------



## Foundation (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Morris
Yes of course I will share the information that's what these forums are all about helpingeach other. i get my pre staines stuff from Brunel microscopes <[email protected]>; I understand they will ship to all over the world. Hope that helps.

Mo


----------



## Morris (Oct 12, 2004)

Mo,

Haven't forgotten the yellow stain, I hope to get out to the barn today for a look. However in the meantime, have you seen the book Pollen The Hidden Sexuality of Flowers?
This book is by far the best I have seen for photo microscopy of pollen and flowers.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome to Beesource Mo!


----------



## Foundation (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Dragonfly
So many weeds eh! Those many weeds do produce a good amount of pollen for our bees. Little time, yes it does creap up upon us when we think we have done all preps for the new season and bang something comes up and it got to be delt with quicly, (swarming come to mind)?

Mo


----------



## Morris (Oct 12, 2004)

Mo, I should have indicated that the authors of Pollen are Kesseler and Harley.

Re: a yellow stain, you might try eosine yellow. It is freely soiluble in water. In dilute solutions (1:500+) it is a yellowish red. I have not tried this myself. Hope this helps.


----------



## Foundation (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for that Morris, I will look it up and see who sells it and hopeful;ly have a nice bright yellow stain for pollen.

Mo


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

Welcome Mo.


----------



## bjoynes (Jun 20, 2010)

Welcome, and am interested to see some photos of the pollen and dissection. I have a Stereo Microscope, as well as compound. The stereo is the main instrument for ID of insects. See you around Mo.

Best Regards

Bryn


----------

